# Looking thru old Gazette issues aint a good idea...



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

...when you already have too many projects /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif 

Gazette, jan/feb 07, pg 68 /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 








...also some that might interest Fletch on pg 40 /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking thru old Gazette issues aint a good idea...? 

Its a bad idea when you look around at an unwanted trolley and an unwanted switcher, open a magazine and that darn Muse clubs you over the head with a coal shovel /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

...but then every railroad needs an Inspection Engine doesnt it??? 










































Didnt know if this would really work until I cut the drive into the trolley body /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

The drive is HLW 0-4-0 switcher, a real PITA to dissassemble as it mostly glued together, the rest will find aonther life soon. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 

In progress, well see how this one goes.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

A cute steam dummy!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Who you callin 'dummy'??? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 13, 2008)

That's a great idea for a kitbash! I used to buy The Gazette all the time back in the late 80's and early 90's,but it's now $16 a copy here in Brisbane, you can't get it everywhere anyway,so unless it's got my eye for a drawing, article or photos I just can't live without, I have to give it a miss. Pity that. 

At least I can get my GR and MR at the newsagent.(I know that the local distributors would pretty well screw The Gazette on a price ,so I can't blame them for not going through the usual mag channels..


----------

